# Lady Fortuna smiled at them!



## GT (Sep 22, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2005)

Indeed. I posted about that airplane last night when I saw it on the news burning off fuel. I watched it live on TV, as did syscom3. An amazing landing!


----------

